# Java fern growing babies???



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey guys I am VERY new to planted tanks and the biggest leaf of my javafern is growing baby java ferns all over it. they are composed of only 2 small leaves with some roots but there are like 7 of them on the big leaf. What do I do? It looks wierd.
Also my plants have brown algae on them and my wood has some green algae. I keep the light in my 29gal on about 10 hrs a day. Can I get some help with tis too please? Thanks. Hers a pis of the tank and the baby ferns on the leaf.

View attachment 71086

View attachment 71088


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

thats how they reproduce growing little baby plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Hey guys I am VERY new to planted tanks and the biggest leaf of my javafern is growing baby java ferns all over it. they are composed of only 2 small leaves with some roots but there are like 7 of them on the big leaf. What do I do? It looks wierd.
> Also my plants have brown algae on them and my wood has some green algae. I keep the light in my 29gal on about 10 hrs a day. Can I get some help with tis too please? Thanks. Hers a pis of the tank and the baby ferns on the leaf.
> 
> View attachment 71086
> ...


If you want the baby ferns off the mother plant, just pick them off gently, and toss 'em.







What I would do is get some thread, or fishing line and tie them to other parts of your nice driftwood you have in there and watch them grow! I love the way a bunch of Java Ferns look on driftwood!
My advice on the green algea on the driftwood...--Scrub it off with a toothbrush or sponge with extreme prejudice until it ALL comes off! Get all of it off that is on the glass, and trim all plant leaves that are infested as well. I have come to the conclusion that the only way to fight algea effectively is to not play around with it. --I would need to see a better picture of the 'brown' algea.. -never saw brown algea on leaves.. only on substrate, or driftwood.. but I think that is bacteria. Try rubbing it off, and if it crumbles the leaf, then it is rot. That means it is dying.
What plant is it? jungle val? There are members here that keep tons of that plant who keep it very successfully.. but HERE is a little page that gives a bit of info on the plant. Are you feeding it? Hope this helps


----------

